
'Facebook is completely undreamt of even by the worst spying nation' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/07/quotw_ending_december_7/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Given the choice between following or friending Mark Zuckerberg or Julian
Assange, I sure as hell know which I'd pick.

